# P.Machalla



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Well I've just order my second T and its a stunning P. Machalla sling. I've read a few care sheets on the Internet with conflicting info so would be greatful if any experienced keepers could suggest one that's current, accurate and up to date!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

Pamphos can be kept pretty much the same. 

When small give it somewhere to hide, keep the sub slightly moist but not damp. As they grow I tend to have a good size hide with deep sub so they can dig down a couple of inches. I leave that half of the enclosure dry and I wet the other half. A clean up crew (springtails and woodlice) are a must as these are messy eaters. 

Room temps are fine. I've never heated mine. 

These are very good eaters and will take a range of prey items up to their own body size. Very fast growers reaching an impressive size. Females are generally long lived, with reports ranging from 12 to 18 years. 

They love to flick hairs and you can hear them hissing when disturbed. They don't really turn into decent display spiders until they get to a good size. Do not try and handle these as they have massive fangs. 

Males are stunning. Females are nice as well. These Ts like a lot of Pamphos will go through various colour changes as they mature and during a molt cycle. My ultramarinus was a muddy brown before her last molt. 

Hopefully that covers everything.


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

kwacky said:


> Pamphos can be kept pretty much the same.
> 
> When small give it somewhere to hide, keep the sub slightly moist but not damp. As they grow I tend to have a good size hide with deep sub so they can dig down a couple of inches. I leave that half of the enclosure dry and I wet the other half. A clean up crew (springtails and woodlice) are a must as these are messy eaters.
> 
> ...


Your a star!!! Thank you


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy to help. Give me a shout if you want any more info. 

Don't forget to post a photo when you get your new T. It should still have the Christmas tree pattern on its abdomen.


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Will do!!! There seems to be very little information about these chaps other than that they have big fangs and bite hard!!! Can't even find any bite reports... Anyone else have info of experience to share?


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

For some unknown reason they're not the most popular of Ts. No idea why, they get to a good size, are pretty hardy and have some of the best colouration going (seen my P. ultramarinus photos? - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/981569-pamphobeteus-ultramarinus.html)

They're not very prone to biting in my experience, they prefer to throw hairs, which are pretty itchy.


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning mate!!!!

Should be quite a few more keepers to P Machalla as Tartan Tarantulas have sold loads recently and demand seems to be really high!


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been banging the Pampho drum for some time. It would be good to see more in the hobby.


----------

